# arm64 environment running loader



## chandru (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to port FreeBSD on armv8. I have followed the instructions according to [1]. However, when I am trying to generate the loader file (loader.efi), it is giving me an error. 

When I execute this: `make buildenv TARGET=arm64` I get into the arm64 build environment.  When I do this: `make -C sys/boot -DWITHOUT_FORTH obj all` it gives an error saying: 
	
	



```
cc: cannot represent machine 'aarch64'
```

What might the problem be?

Thank you.

[1]https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD? Development for ARMv8 is done on -CURRENT. There's no support yet on 10.x or 9.x.


----------



## chandru (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, thank you for the response.

I am using FreeBSD 10 to build the source file that is available at the SVN repository at [1]. The binutils for compiling the toolchain is from [2].



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Development for ARMv8 is done on -CURRENT. There's no support yet on 10.x or 9.x.



I am not able to follow this. Are you saying that I can't compile the source at [1] with FreeBSD machine? Or, that the source itself should not be 10.x or 9.x?

Thank you.

[1]https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/projects/arm64/
[2]https://github.com/zxombie/aarch64-freebsd-sandbox/blob/master/README.md


----------



## beatgammit (Jul 28, 2014)

You need to use 11-CURRENT because armv8 is not supported in any currently supported version of FreeBSD. See the handbook for tracking a development branch or this tutorial on bsdnow.tv.


----------

